# Stone Tile Over Brick Fireplace - Did I Make a Mistake?



## Zach_C (Apr 11, 2013)

Here are some "before" and "during" photos. You can see the underlying brick that I reshaped & covered. I guess maybe the real question is, how level does the face need to be, and any tips on how to get it there?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*4' straight edge to align mtl & scrape down the high spots,,, you'll also need a 4' level for vert checking,,, for depth, we always sight by eye &/or use tape measures,,, be interesting to see if your patchwork ' holds ' w/o using mechanical attachment ( expanded wire mesh ) we certainly do that 1st & also think other pro's would do the same,,, we'd have used polymer-modified cementitious o'lay mtl probably reinforced w/fiber ( chopp'd f/g, polypropylene, or polyester ),,, we have done this work previously
*


----------



## Zach_C (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks. Still learning how hard it is to get concrete really level. I was thinking I'd try gently scraping with my brick chisel first. It knocks down the mortar pretty quickly. Have an angle grinder but hoping to avoid the dust. 

I hope the face holds, too. The tile is travertine ... pretty pricey. It seems really stable now. Next time I'll ask the forum before I act.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*today's episode of ' this old house ' included a mason covering an existing f/p which may be applicable to your project

acting before knowing how/why/when/where/who is for men :thumbsup: doing it over the right way is for fewer men :laughing: we don't need no steenking durekshuns *


----------

